# Boneshaker Reproduction on ebay



## FamolareWinner (May 9, 2014)

A 48" version of this bike with an extra front wheel sold for $2800 on ebay Monday.  FYI

http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Wheel-Boneshaker-old-vintage-antique-bicycle-Cleveland-Ohio-The-boneshaker-/131185883205?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e8b49b845


----------



## walter branche (May 9, 2014)

*maybe*

something does not seem correct about that auction ,  no reason to pay that much ,when those bikes are offered on craigslist all the time for 600.00 to 950.00 , there are 2 that I know of for sale here in florida ,,


----------



## Mybluevw (May 9, 2014)

You can buy a brand new one from Ride-able Bicycle Replicas for $929 ?? Not sure who paid $2500 ??

http://hiwheel.com/antique_replicas/boneshaker_standard.htm


----------

